# Unidentified Bantams



## Bantams_first (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not for certain if they're hes or shes, but I'm partial to these two bantams. I had got an assortment. The first pic either looks like a blue or grey. I'm not for certain. The next picture has a chick with some unique markings on it. Any help trying to identify these two would be great.

Apologies for the blurriness of the photos. They were taken with my phone camera and the last chick was moving.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You have a blue silkie, and the other one looks kinda like it has game markings, but not to sure about it. It's got personality!!


----------



## Bantams_first (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you I hadn't thought about it being a Blue Silkie. I'll need to Google some images or look around here. He/she was frightened or cold.


----------



## Bantams_first (Feb 1, 2013)

Maybe not a silkie then because this one has no feathers on it's feet. Time will tell.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It has black feet and a black beak, so it is a silkie. Or at least a silkie mix!! And beautiful!!

Count toes!!


----------



## Bantams_first (Feb 1, 2013)

Okay, it probably is out of some of the others or extras they sent when I ordered. So for this one it is most likely a rooster. They were supposed to be assorted clean legged bantams so.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

First one looks like a blue old English game and the second one looks like a black breasted red old English game.


----------



## Bantams_first (Feb 1, 2013)

I like the sound of that then.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My Dark Cornish had similar markings to the second photo. She always was the cutest of all of them... I might be biased though. Might take a bit to figure it out 100%. My mystery bird took me months and it was just a Dark Brahma (which I probably could have figured out earlier if I stopped denying it was a rooster and looking at hen pictures... ) Good luck!


----------

